# Another poll here



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Now i thought of this who you rather listen to?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

mtmailey said:


> Now i thought of this _who_ you rather listen to?


I've heard of Raff and Rott, but who is Rap?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> I've heard of Raff and Rott, but who is Rap?


Well, there is Siegfried Rapp, German pianist...


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAAHAAHAHA
mahler


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Exactly! A poll to unite us _all _to realize what we really stand for around here!!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Das Rap von der Erde was actually the first version of Mahler's great work!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

RAP every time. Pithier than Mahler.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Obviously OP is preaching to the choir here.

Why don't you try this poll out on a serious classical music talk forum?

That about raps (sic) it up as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Kickin' it old school with Coolio and his highly regarded ode to Mahler and his posse of late-Romantic Viennese visionaries






Edit: HP, no frontin' here - I see ya gettin' jiggy wid it behind the keyboard


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Depends on the individual works. Depends on my mood too.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> I've heard of Raff and Rott, but who is Rap?


RAP is another music form old rap had meaning to it.But now it went down hill.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Not a huge Mahler fan. But this is a no brainer here.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Martha! Where did I leave that snake the last time I unclogged the poll drain?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

the snaked is...rapped around the tree


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Let's see... asked about a musical preference and then given a choice of a genre made up of thousands of words, semi-sung or talked, with maybe three or four repeated notes with a ton of beats as its underscore VS. thousands of notes with maybe no sung or spoken text at all. 

Hmmm. I'll opt for the genre with more actual music in it.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

There's that one Mahler song, though, about lettin your posse think you're dead while you're kickin back in your crib, chillin to some phat beats

Janet Baker did a lovely version


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

SimonNZ said:


> There's that one Mahler song, though, about lettin your posse think you're dead while you're kickin back in your crib, chillin to some phat beats
> 
> Janet Baker did a lovely version


Yes, I know, but the audio quality is old tech, and misses a lot of the phat, especially in the bass frequencies. Any more recent recordings you would recommend?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

There's talk, still not officially confirmed, of a Beyonce / Jay-Z "Ruckert-Lieder" in the pipeline.

Fingers crossed, everyone!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

RAP is falling far behind. Puzzling. So much pithier than Mahler.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Obviously OP is preaching to the choir here.
> 
> Why don't you try this poll out on a serious classical music talk forum?
> 
> That about raps (sic) it up as far as I'm concerned.


So you think this is a silly forum then?


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

hpowders said:


> RAP is falling far behind. Puzzling. So much pithier than Mahler.


But of course MAHLER sounds better than rap any day!REAL HIP-HOP IS RARE NOW.
View attachment 38442


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Actually I think the most creativity happens when the two genres collide, so I think there should be classical rap, shortened of course to cr--, well, never mind.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

mtmailey said:


> So you think this is a silly forum then?


If I am posting here, it has to be deadly serious.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> There's that one Mahler song, though, about lettin your posse think you're dead while you're kickin back in your crib, chillin to some phat beats
> 
> Janet Baker did a lovely version


If it was recorded, I probably have it somewhere. Give me a couple of hours to look.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Yes, I know, but the audio quality is old tech, and misses a lot of the phat, especially in the bass frequencies. Any more recent recordings you would recommend?


I believe it was in pretty fine mono. I'm usually good at remembering such things.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

GM Thug's new album _Straight Outta Vienna_ is coming out next week! Tracklist includes "What the Thug Life Tells Me", "Don't Hate the Conductor, Hate the Score" and "Sup Maiernigg".


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

I heard an early release of the opening track "Ain't Gonna Make It To 51". Chilling.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> If I am posting here, it has to be deadly serious.


or evidence that too many of us either have too little to do, too much to say, or too much freedom at work


----------

